# Height/Weight of a Large creature



## reveal (Nov 9, 2004)

I know there is a chart in the Monster Manual that has heights and weights of Large creatures. I don't have the book with me. Can someone please post the Height and Weight ranges for a Large creature?

Thanks!


----------



## shilsen (Nov 9, 2004)

Height: 8 ft. - 16 ft.
Weight: 500 - 4,000 lb.


----------

